# pullet girls are laying



## wynedot55 (Feb 11, 2009)

the pullet girls have started laying.yippeee  got a egg this morning an this afternoon.so maybe ill have eggs out my ears soon.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 11, 2009)

ive got them a big plastic lick tubb for a nest.hope they use it.


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 12, 2009)

got another egg this morning as i watered an feed the girls.so i might get an egg or 2 this afternoon.


----------



## Thewife (Feb 12, 2009)

I have 1 laying where they should lay!
I have 1 laying on top of a stump!
If I can get to the stump egg before the crows do, I get 2 eggs a day!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 12, 2009)

Wish you both were closer. I would give you eggs. I have 16 dozen in the fridge right now and have yet to collect eggs today.


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 12, 2009)

the funny thing is i have a few people wanting eggs.an the girls are just thinking about laying.how meny hens do you have.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 12, 2009)

I have 15 layers (some hens and some pullets). I have customers but, I'm getting between 9 and 15 eggs a day. Hopefully, more will be wanting some in the next few days!


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 12, 2009)

i have 16 to 18 right now.


----------



## Thewife (Feb 12, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Wish you both were closer. I would give you eggs. I have 16 dozen in the fridge right now and have yet to collect eggs today.


You don't deliver?
I hear Hubby's work buddies have been asking for eggs!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 12, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to Washington. I do deliver eggs as I'm out and about but that is just to far.


----------



## Thewife (Feb 12, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, it's just a little detour!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 12, 2009)

a long deture


----------



## m.holloway (Feb 13, 2009)

is florida to far away for bring some eggs?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry, to far!  I could really see the country delivering eggs to you guys!


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 13, 2009)

the pullet girls layed 2 eggs today.they are starting off real slow


----------



## beefy (Feb 13, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> ive got them a big plastic lick tubb for a nest.hope they use it.


i use these too. it seems like the cows inevitably crack a few so i turn them upside down and make a hole on the side if theres not one already cracked open there. i just invented these not long ago tho, and although the girls are investigating and nest building in there a lot no one has laid an egg in one yet.


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 14, 2009)

mine havent layed in there either yet.but they are laying on the ground close to it.im hoping they learn to lay there.


----------



## m.holloway (Feb 15, 2009)

i found one of my eggs in the cow corral, in the shaving. its like i get to go on a easter hut everyday to find my one egg a day.  hope i get better at this after i get the 12 i have order. well not yet i have to wait till the end of feb. to order them.i'm going to split the order with my aunt, she lives across the street from us.


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 15, 2009)

im wanting to make a late summer order of chicks.but dont know if ill order them or not.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 15, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> im wanting to make a late summer order of chicks.but dont know if ill order them or not.


Late summer? Can we please get to spring first?


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 15, 2009)

well my mom says i have enough pullet girls  but i want more  will prolly wait till next spring to order some


----------



## Thewife (Feb 15, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well my mom says i have enough pullet girls  but i want more  will prolly wait till next spring to order some


From what my boy tells me, moms never know what they are talking about!


----------



## m.holloway (Feb 15, 2009)

i have the same set of boys, their must have been a sale or over stock on that type


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 16, 2009)

well mine always gripes that i have way to much stuff to tend to.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 16, 2009)

She just doesn't want to see you working to hard/much.


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 16, 2009)

right she gripes when i come in hurting with back an hipp pain.an says i need to quit working.but if i did that i wouldnt live long.


----------



## m.holloway (Feb 16, 2009)

your live a little while


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 16, 2009)

yeah id last about 6 months if i retired.


----------



## m.holloway (Feb 16, 2009)

isn't that the truth, i've had more friends get sick after they retire, then kill themself working hard.


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 16, 2009)

ill retire when i die.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 16, 2009)

You right, many who retire and just sit around don't do well. Those who remain active have a good life, even if a bit painful. You do have the freedom of being able to take your time and work at a rate in which is best for you instead of on someone else's hurried schedule.


----------



## m.holloway (Feb 16, 2009)

that's what we have to look forward to too!   that's what the R.I.P means on the stone. looky there he's finally resting in peace


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 16, 2009)

i always say old dairymen never die.they just fade away an keep on milking.


----------



## Thewife (Feb 16, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i always say old dairymen never die.they just fade away an keep on milking.


I thought it was, old dairy men never die, they just smell that way?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 16, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OUCH!!!


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 16, 2009)

i knew a wemen that milked every morning an evening.an anytime you saw her she smelled like the milk barn.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 16, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i knew a wemen that milked every morning an evening.an anytime you saw her she smelled like the milk barn.


Smelling like a milk barn and smelling like you died are two different things though!


----------



## Thewife (Feb 16, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have heard different versions of the same saying, pertaining to others as well! 
Farmers, hunters and fishermen! Since I farm, hunt and fish, I must smell pretty bad! 
Maybe that's why my dogs like me?


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 16, 2009)

right


----------



## m.holloway (Feb 17, 2009)

well i have nothing to say on those quotes.  maybe just shower more often


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 17, 2009)

got 3 eggs this morning.an they stepped on 1 egg an cracked it.so more girls are laying.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Feb 17, 2009)

Congratulations!  I have hens myself, and I get no greater pleasure than looking into the nest and seeing the wonderful eggs!

Be prepared for extremes, though.  I got an egg today that was just a shade larger, and the same shape, as a quarter.  I've also had double yolkers larger than my fist.

Since your pullets are just coming into laying, be prepared for mini eggs, wind eggs (no yolkers), thin shells and erratic laying.


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 17, 2009)

im used to all the ups an downs of having hens.im just glad they are starting to lay.the lil piggies eat 50lbs of feed a week  an i have a few people wanting eggs.so far their eggs are good sized.an i eat 2 or 3 eggs at once when i eat emm.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Feb 17, 2009)

newlywed DD came over this afternoon to use the pooter to order cochin banty chicks.   She isn't telling hubby-- will just let him hear the peeps when they arrive.
Fortunately this is the SIL who has already given her a bull and 3 heifers, a greenhouse.... I don't think there will be a problem. 

We've agreed to accept a few local Embryology project hens (Leghorns) if they are available. Hens only cos we love our Easter Egger rooster and don't need another.  If that falls through, we'll take a few of the banties when they are older.


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 18, 2009)

i love raising chicks.but they are a pain to raise.


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 23, 2009)

the pullet girls layed 11 eggs yesterday.so they are laying good now.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 23, 2009)

Next thing you will know is you have more eggs than you can use or ship out!


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 23, 2009)

ya think miss kitty.i have 3 people wanting eggs right now.so that will get 4 doz a week gone.an maybe a tad more.but will have lots of eggs


----------

